# Traveling To The South West



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We are in the early stages (and far behind already) of planning a trip out west next summer. What are the favorite sites in these cities to camp? We don't have an exact date yet.....got to talk to the bosses first...but we may be able to include the rally?







any info will be appreciated as usual. Thanks, Teri


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are going to the Grand Canyon, I highly recomend going to the North Rim.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Aside from the rally (which we hope you can make







) what states or areas are you interested in?
We have camped quite a bit in the Western US and may be able to point you in the right direction!

If you are thinking Colorado, shoot Castle Rock Outbackers a PM, he has the scoop on everything Colorado!
Sounds like a fun trip in the making


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gemsters,

Jeff beat me to it... But you really should consider the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally in southern Utah next July. The location will provide day trip access to Zion N.P., Bryce Canyon, N.P., Glen Canyon and The Grand Canyon North Rim.

Additionally, several of us will be extending the rally by traveling North to Yellowstone and The Grand Tetons on the way home. That would be a natural for you to join. Then, when we head West for home, you turn East and hit Mt. Rushmore on your way back home! Tdvffjohn is coming out from NJ, and may do the same on his way back to the East Coast.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

I just printed off the Rally info...truly interested, We went out west this past June (went to Tetons and Yellowstone and the Colorado area and thru to Mt. Rushmore







etc.)with a pop up







and were shopping for a TT on the way home...two weeks after we got the outback and love it!







So now on with the planning and adventure! We have 2 teens so action is the key...the river rafting is what they want to do! Brent and I will need to get up the nerve and the muscle to tackle that







all and any info is appreciated. We love this site and found out about it while we were in the Black Hill and I believe met an Outbacker there. Thanks to that family! Teri


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Come on Gemsters!
Just say yes to the rally in Utah! We would love to have you and your family join us and it sounds like it would be right up your alley









I heard that there would be a special prize awarded to the 29th member to sign up









Jeff, please tell Teri what she's won









Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Come on Gemsters!
> Just say yes to the rally in Utah! We would love to have you and your family join us and it sounds like it would be right up your alley
> 
> 
> ...


Why I would be happy to!
The 29th member wins 1 free g*****l r****e t****t, redeemable towards the g*****l r****e d*****g at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com rally









That's all I can say about that for now


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Come on Gemsters!
> Just say yes to the rally in Utah! We would love to have you and your family join us and it sounds like it would be right up your alley
> 
> 
> ...


Why I would be happy to!
The 29th member wins 1 free g*****l r****e t****t, redeemable towards the g*****l r****e d*****g at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com rally









That's all I can say about that for now








[/quote]
Jeff, you were cutting out...Can you hear me now??


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We definitely need those prizes....we are still working on the dates....thanks







thanks for the info on the forum....Teri


----------



## fredykes (Jun 24, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Aside from the rally (which we hope you can make
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were thinking about going to Montana in October/November, but are concerned about the cold and snow, so then we were thinking about Southern Utah, but have the same concerns. Would it be realistic to go to either place during this time frame or should we head for the Smokies?

Fredykes


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Gemsters said:


> We have 2 teens so action is the key...the river rafting is what they want to do! Brent and I will need to get up the nerve and the muscle to tackle that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your into white water rafting Colorado is the place for you. The Arkansas river provides some of the best family rated rapids in Colorado. I've been several times down the Arkansas river and I've never been disappointed with the river but some of the rafting companies are pretty bad. I would highly recommend Echo Canon rafting company located right next to the Royal Gorge just west of Canon City Co. There is a Jellystone campground just a few miles from Echo Canon that we stay at a few times a year. Maybe Jellystone isn't the best for your teens but it's a nice campground and the owners are great.

Here is a link for Echo Canon Rafting
and here is a link for Jellystone
You also have Buckskin Joe's just outside of the Royal Gorge.

Plenty of things to do to keep everyone entertained for several days all within 1.5 hours from Colorado Springs. There is a KOA and a bunch of other campgrounds within 3 miles of the Royal Gorge but there is a construction project that is closing many of the campgrounds down, Buckskin Joe's is expanding in a big way.

Good luck and let me know if you need any more info about the area.

Oh ya, I would also recommend Mueller State Park

Bill.


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> We have 2 teens so action is the key...the river rafting is what they want to do! Brent and I will need to get up the nerve and the muscle to tackle that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your into white water rafting Colorado is the place for you. The Arkansas river provides some of the best family rated rapids in Colorado. I've been several times down the Arkansas river and I've never been disappointed with the river but some of the rafting companies are pretty bad. I would highly recommend Echo Canon rafting company located right next to the Royal Gorge just west of Canon City Co. There is a Jellystone campground just a few miles from Echo Canon that we stay at a few times a year. Maybe Jellystone isn't the best for your teens but it's a nice campground and the owners are great.

Here is a link for Echo Canon Rafting
and here is a link for Jellystone
You also have Buckskin Joe's just outside of the Royal Gorge.

Plenty of things to do to keep everyone entertained for several days all within 1.5 hours from Colorado Springs. There is a KOA and a bunch of other campgrounds within 3 miles of the Royal Gorge but there is a construction project that is closing many of the campgrounds down, Buckskin Joe's is expanding in a big way.

Good luck and let me know if you need any more info about the area.

Oh ya, I would also recommend Mueller State Park

Bill.
[/quote]Thanks we will check all of those out!


----------

